# Pensacola Pier



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Whats up everyone?!

I'm typically a boater or Pickens beacher but I am wanting to catch a King. I have yet to even set the hook on one while fishing offshore. I am looking into possibly making a few pier trips in the next few weeks in hopes of maybe landing my first one. I have the access to rods and reels to pier fish but I don't have a pier gaff. My question is what is the code among the regulars, not really code but the rules of thumb? I don't want to go out there and ruin everyone's day by doing something out of order and what not. Also, since I lack a pier gaff will some one be willing to drop a gaff if I do luck up and hook a king? And if so what is the proper etiquette regarding the gaff lender? Like what do I do in return? An ice cold beer/drink, couple bucks? Just want to make sure that when I go I know what to expect so I don't come off rude and obnoxious. I have fished my ENTIRE life, just never on the piers.

Thanks,

EB


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

There is usually someone willing to gaff the fish for you, usually no charge when I have been there... if you look real touristy they may bust ya with a surcharge lol... seriously though I think its a fine gesture for a couple of bucks a cold beverage as a show of gratitude for their help, have also seen some fillets shared... remember to point your rod down to get the fish to the gaff when he is done fighting. rules stay out of the locals way and watch what they do and there is allot you can learn from our local pier fisherman.

If you want rude and obnoxious come during Cobia season.:2guns:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

You shouldn't have any issue getting someone to help you out with the gaff. A thank you and high-five is the only 'charge' that any normal pier fisherman/fisherwoman would expect. A beer or cold refreshment would be an awesome gesture on your part later in the day. I've never had issues in the past getting any help from other anglers when I needed it. You will meet some a-holes on the pier, its inevitable, but don't let them bully you...you paid your fishing fee just like them so ya'll are equals.

Good luck!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I fish the pier a good bit, and the main thing is if you dont know what to do in a situation than ask a local. most times they will be glad to help you out. The basic rules are pay attention, do not bomb anyone elses bait, and and just basically watch what you are doing. some people go out there and have no clue what they are doing and act like they own the place, those people are frowned upon. Just go out and have fun. Dont be shy either, you will be surprised how fast you will make friends if you show up with a good attitude. Most people carry gaffs and they enjoy sticking the fish, a fist bump or "thanks" will work just fine.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL. Nobody will give you a hard time. Just come a fish. Were about having fun and catching fish.


----------

